# 6.5 x 55 advice



## Camden (Dec 13, 2005)

Like to now what everyone thinks of the 6.5 x 55 swedish cartridge.
As I am getting older I have wanted to use more than a shotgun. My Aunts
boyfriend works on and makes his own guns, and he recently got a 6.5 x55 and was redoing the stock, shortend the barrel to 24",and is redoing the bolt so it isn't straight. He said when he is done he might sell it to me, and I was just wondering if it would be a good choice of a rifle. AT the moment I probably wolud use it on deer. Also would it be a better rifle than a 30-30. I always have used open sights , so I wouldn't take an really long shots. an what wolud the value be on one new. 
:sniper: :******:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=20792

here is a previous thread about the 6.5X55...

I love this very underated crtge.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

30-30 ammo will certainly be easier to find. I have been looking at the 6.5x55 for several months now and all that I read points to a low recoil cartridge that seems to out perform what one would expect on game. If I go with the Swede, I will likely have to order my ammo over the internet. If you can do that or reload, the Swede may be a good choice. On the 30-30, Hornady came out with a new polymer tipped spitzer in the 30-30 that will make the round a legitimate 200-225 yard performer. Thats a long shot to me. The Hornady ammo will probably be everywhere.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

You can not go wrong with the Swede.... It is a very accurate round with very little recoil. Cabela's and other catalog companies carry this cartridge (winchester). At times it gets spendy $20.00 per box but I have found it on sale at under $10.00 at times. A very simple cartridge also to reload......... You will find that you will get 200 yd plus from this round. And it will perform well for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

I went ahead and purchased a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in the 6.5 Swede on Weds. It was getting hard to find with the new news and all.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

One of the best general purpose centerfire cartridges EVER.

Light bullets for animals as small as Coyotes are available. Heavy bullets have super-tough Sectional densities that alow them to take down animals as large as MOOSE.

It is also GREAT for Military/LEO sniper use. Moderate recoil, and Crazy high Balistic coeficients make for superior long-range ballistics, with more punch at range than many stronger cartridges.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I see that Swift now makes the 6.5mm 130 gr Scirocco bullet. I am reallllly curious to see how well they do in the 6.5X55.


----------



## Dustymick64 (Sep 24, 2006)

I shot the deer of a lifetime with an old Carl Gustav 6.5X55mm using Rem. 140 bullets. I shot him thru the heart, offhand at a little over 100 yards. He arched his back, took two steps and went face down. It has low recoil and is fantastic in the accuracy dept. I gave it to my brother when he came back stateside. Hope he puts it to as good use as I did. Now that I hunt the thick brush I find a 30-30 meets all my needs. You could look at the .260 also. I have another brother who bought one and loves it..


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Hatchie Dawg said:


> I went ahead and purchased a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in the 6.5 Swede on Weds. It was getting hard to find with the new news and all.


 

lemme know when you get sick of that one.


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

This is a awesome round, if you did not know this is a very accurate round, and was used by the Swedish Army as their sniper round. I had one of these when I was a kid that was given to me by my grandfather, but was "misplaced" when I was in the US Army...... : (

In a nutshell, it is Swedens 308.......


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

The 6.5 Swede is THE moose gun in scandinavian europe. It has a great reputation for accuracy and deep penetration on game. If you can get your hands on it you'd be doing well to snatch it up.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Taking the 6.5 Swede out for the first deer hunt this weekend. I hope to have a report on game soon. It sure zips round after round into a very small piece of paper.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Chalk up another for the 6.5 Swede. Excellent performance on a young buck at 80yds. I don't think the gun kicks as much as my 30-30.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Shot a doe today with the 6.5 Swede. Just a puff of recoil instead of a kick. Shot the deer thru the center of the chest at about 60 yards. The Federal 140gr. soft point came part way out just over half way back. The front end was pretty well demolished but the back half of the bullet including the core was intact. I can't get over what a soft shooter this gun/round combo is.


----------



## hutchinsonrd (Nov 23, 2006)

My wife asked me the dream question last year. If you could have any deer rifle what would it be? Of course, with a price within reason. After weeks of research I decided and a Winchester Classic Featherweight M70 with blued barrel was my 2005 Christmas present.

After, a few days of deer hunting here in Missouri I finally got a kill yesterday morning, the last day of regular firearm season. My first kill with the gun.

Shot a decent size doe at 132 yards (give or take) with a 120gr. Nosler Spitzer Ballistic Tip handload and Leupold VX-1 2-7x33 scope. Gun and cartridge performed great.

Broadside shot, through and through. Took out lower portion of the heart. Deer ran about 30 yards with a few of those yards into the tree line. Easily found the blood trail from where the deer was shot.

Researched long and hard before deciding on this gun and cartridge. Wanted a light gun, with a versatile cartidge, mauser type action, low recoil and classic looks. The M70 was just the one. Plus, I like the uniqueness of the cartridge. Lot of money was spent but haven't regretted one penny.

I'll probably never shoot anything bigger than a midwest deer however, from what I read during my research I would feel very confident hunting bigger game within 200-250 yards.

I tell everyone I know how great the gun and round are as a unit. Too bad USRAC closed the shop.

Robert


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

My gun is the same as you have except stainless. I feel the same way about the money, worth every penny!


----------



## acloco (Jul 2, 2006)

This round is good for 6-700 yards....easily.

Shoots flat and hits hard.

Look at the sectional density of the 140 grain bullets.....and compare that to every bullet up to and including 458 Win Mag.

Then look at the ballistic coefficient (BC)...yep...it flies rather well too.

Now...guess what the new hot round is for the benchrest shooters....they call it 6.5x284 - which is 6.5x55!!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The 6.5 Swede is an entirely different case than the 6.5x284. The 284 based case has more powder capacity, an overall greater diameter in the case body, a sharper shoulder, rebated rim, different case-head, shorter neck (284), and less body taper (284). The Swede (6.5x55) and 6.5x284 are both fantastic calibers with cult-like followings, they are however far from equal.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Killed 6 deer this year with the Swede. I got a few boxes of Norma 139gr. Vulcan Point with a muzzle velocity of 2854fps. It is a very nice round and from looking at exit wounds I think it has a better controlled expansion than the Federal 140gr soft points at 2600fps. Both have provided quick kills but I think I like the Norma best.
I will handload some Core-Lokt Ultra Bonds and Sirrocos to play with next year, but the Norma will be hard to beat. I hope to stretch the gun out at a range this summer to see what it will do. 
Deer season is over for me now unless my 9 year old gets one. She shoots the Swede also, by the way.


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

I think that it is an ok round. Should take down a deer. Depending on size, distance and where you hit it and so on.

For the ammunition, im not sure where you can get it besides on the internet. You dont have to use just the swedish version, there are some made by PMC and Norma. It's not that popular from what I know... so its up to you.


----------

